# Frazer River auf Stör - wann? wo? wie?



## grubenreiner (4. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ein guter, nicht angelnder Freund von mir ist ab jetzt 3 jahre in Vancouver und ich habe mir fest vorgenommen ihn für 2-3 Wochen zu besuchen.

Natürlich muss geangelt werden, und was mich persönlich esentlich mehr reizt als die vielgerühmten Lachse in BC, wären die Störe des Frazer River.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen, Infos oder sonstiges dazu?

Wann ist Saison? 
Welche Anbieter sind empfehlenswert? 
Ich denke dass bei einem solch ambitionierten Ziel wie dem Stör ein Guidingservice oder ähnliches unumgänglich sein wird, schon allein wegen Tackle, Boot etc.
Unterkunft in Vancouver sowie einen Kombi hätte ich zur Verfügung.

Ich stehe grade noch ganz am anfang meiner Recherche, sozusgaen beim Brainstorming, aber falls jemand irgendwas für mich hat, und seien es empfehelnswerte Links, wäre ich dafür dankbar.

Grüße
Axel


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Frazer River auf Stör - wann? wo? wie?*

Schau da ganz genau nach der 'season' - weiss nicht, wie das in Kanada gehandhabt wird, aber in Wisconsin/Minnesota gibt es nur kleine Fenster, meist in Feb und Sep, wenn der Störfang erlaubt ist.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Frazer River auf Stör - wann? wo? wie?*

Ich beneide dich.
Stör wäre da mittlerweile auch meine erste Wahl.

Ich hab vor einiger Zeit mal eine sehr interessante Doku darüber gesehen, ich finde sie bloß nicht mehr.
Saison ist wohl von Frühjahr bis Herbst, dann kannst du dich ja nebenbei noch am jeweiligen Lachsaufstieg orientieren, falls du "Beifang" möchtest.
Aber google spuckt genug an Infos aus. sturgeonfishingbc;sturgeonhunter.com usw, hast du dir sicher schon alles reingezogen.
Auf der Suche nach besagter Doku bin ich noch über einen Blinkerartikel gestolpert:

http://www.blinker.de/angelmethoden/raubfischangeln/angelurlaub/die-schlucht-der-stoere/


----------



## cohosalmon (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Frazer River auf Stör - wann? wo? wie?*

Hi Axel, da wartet ein tolles Abenteuer auf Dich, garantiert! Im Prinzip kann man den Weissen Stoer das ganze Jahr durch im Fraser fangen. In den Wintermonaten angelt so gut wie keiner auf die - aus ethischen Gruenden - da die Weibchen dann voll mit Laich sind. Diese ziehen dann im Fruehjahr in ihre stromauf Laichgebiete. Am unteren Fraser beginnt dann die Saison so richtig ab Mai/Juni. Die guten Guides wissen dann schon in welchem Flussabschnitt sich gute Bestaende aufhalten - die Stoere ziehen naemlich saisonal flusshoch oder runter bis ins Meer. 

Hauptsaison ist zweifelsfrei wenn die Lachse ziehen den dann sind die Stoere (auch die abgelaichten Stoere) heiss hinter den laichbereiten Lachsen hinterher um Eier und tote Lachse abzufassen. Das faengt so im July an und geht bis in den November. Ich wuerde mal sagen, die heisseste Stoerfangzeit ist September/Oktober. 

Da die besten Fangstellen oft mitten im Fluss oder an unzugaenglichen Stellen liegen, ist ein Boot fast ein Muss. Und da Bootfahren auf einem starkstroemenden Fluss wie dem Fraser kein Kindergeburtstag ist, ist man fast schon zwangslaeufig auf einen Guide angewiesen, es sei denn man kennt privat einen erfahrenen Flussangler mit eigenem Jetboot. 

Allerdings ist es nicht unmoeglich Stoere auch vom Ufer aus zu fangen. Dazu gehoert aber entweder eine gehoerige Portion Glueck oder lange Nachforschungen ueber wann und wo es sich lohnen koennte. Ausserdem ist man dort auf kleinere Exemplare beschraenkt weil es unmoeglich ist einen der Giganten vom Ufer aus zu bezwingen. Sollte man vielleicht auch nicht darauf ankommen lassen um so einen tollen Fisch dann nicht mit 300 Schnur verludern zu lassen.

Die Guidetrips sind nicht billig; ein Boot fuer 3-4 Gaeste kostet pro Tag bis zu $1000. Es gibt eine Vielzahl an Anbietern. STS Guiding hat einen sehr guten Ruf.


----------



## TarponChris (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Frazer River auf Stör - wann? wo? wie?*

Hi Axel,

ich war vor drei Jahren im Mai in Kanada und habe dabei auch einen Tag auf weissen Stör geangelt.
Vom Boot aus und mit Guide.
Laut meinem Guide ist die Chance auf große Störe am besten im September.
Im Mai habe ich leider nur kleine Störe bis 150cm gefangen.

Viel Spass
Chris


----------



## fishhawk (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Frazer River auf Stör - wann? wo? wie?*

Hallo,



> Die Guidetrips sind nicht billig; ein Boot fuer 3-4 Gaeste kostet pro Tag bis zu $1000



In B.C. gehen die Preise ja wirklich durch die Decke. Dagegen erscheinen  ja sogar manche Offshore-Boote zum Marlinangeln plötzlich relativ preisgünstig.

Wenn dein Bekannter eine Zeit lang drüben ist, sollte er eigentlich ziemlich sicher Leute kennenlernen, die selber dort angeln oder zumindest lokale Kontakte haben.

Die können dir dann sicher sagen, wann es Sinn macht und wer dich mal auf einen Trip mitnehmen kann.

Wenn Geld und Preis/Leistung keine Rolle spielen, kannst du natürlich auch ne Profiguide nehmen.

Der kann dich dann auch im Vorfeld schon beraten und auf deine Wünsche genauer eingehen.


----------



## jvonzun (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Frazer River auf Stör - wann? wo? wie?*

ich war schon 4mal in Kanada und jedes Mal mit dem unterwegs!
 Grüsse ihn von mir
http://www.bentrods.ca/

 Gruss Jon


----------



## fishhawk (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Frazer River auf Stör - wann? wo? wie?*

Hallo,

wäre zwar jetzt auch kein Schnäppchen, aber für den Preis bekäme man nichtmal nen Tag Zanderangeln mit dem "Raubfischweltmeister" in Holland. 

B.C. bleibt aber allgemein ein teueres Pflaster.


----------



## cohosalmon (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Frazer River auf Stör - wann? wo? wie?*

So ist das wenn man mal was nicht Made in China erstehen will. In BC geht keiner fuer 3 Dollar die Stunde arbeiten.


----------



## fishhawk (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Frazer River auf Stör - wann? wo? wie?*

Hallo,

in anderen Provinzen Kanadas auch nicht, aber im Vergleich ist B.C. für Angler trotzdem ein ziemlich teueres Pflaster. 



> Die Guidetrips sind nicht billig; ein Boot fuer 3-4 Gaeste kostet pro Tag bis zu $1000



Für den Preis könnte man auf Hawaii ein Marlinboot chartern, und das würde auch nicht von Chinesen bedient.

Aber wenigstens dürfte man am Fraser als "non-guided alien" wohl auch am Wochende überhaupt an Wasser. Ist ja nicht überall in B.C. so. Da wird schon fein säuberlich auf "canadian only" geachtet, also beim Angler selber, nicht beim Angelgerät.

Und dass die Einheimischen für  alle "classified waters"  15$ pro Jahr zahlen, während "aliens" 20 -40 $ *pro Tag und Gewässer* löhnen sollen, ist wohl auch ne Besonderheit von beautiful B.C..


----------



## Grundelgott (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Frazer River auf Stör - wann? wo? wie?*

zugegeben offtopic, aber angeln in kanada ist nicht zwangsläufig teuer. ich war 09 mal für ein paar monate dort und habe für eine yukon jahreslizenz 35$ gezahlt. damit darf man alle gewässer im yukon territory (ein gutes stück größer als deutschland) beangeln. Störe gibt da aber glaube ich keine


----------



## fishhawk (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Frazer River auf Stör - wann? wo? wie?*

Hallo,

man kann in vielen Provinzen Kanadas relativ preisgünstig angeln, auch mit Guide.

B.C. ist da in Relation schon ziemlich teuer.

Wenn es auf Lachs, Steelhead oder Weißen Stör gehen soll, bleibt aber keine Alternative.

Und weißer Stör ohne Guide oder zumindest einheimischen Begleiter dürfte in einem zeitlich begrenzten Urlaub ein realtiv aussichtsloses Unterfangen werden.

Aber der Preis kann solange erhöht werden, bis die Nachfrage stärker zurückgeht als die Preissteigerung.


----------



## DUSpinner (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Frazer River auf Stör - wann? wo? wie?*

1.000 $ für nen Tagestripp auf Stör sind schon grenzwertig, werden aber gezahlt. Der Markt regelt den Preis.

Für einen Wochenschein für alle Nichtmeeres-Gewässer habe ich letztes Jahr in B.C. knapp über 50 $ gezahlt. Kein preiswertes Vergnügen wie für einen Rhein-Jahresschein in NRW, aber dafür jeden Dollar wert und im Vergleich zu den Gesamtkosten eines Kanadaurlaubs halt nur Peanuts....


----------



## fishhawk (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Frazer River auf Stör - wann? wo? wie?*

Hallo,



> Für einen Wochenschein für alle Nichtmeeres-Gewässer habe ich letztes Jahr in B.C. knapp über 50 $ gezahlt.



.
Jahresscheine  kosten für residents 36,- $ , für "aliens" 80,- $ .  Die gelten auch nicht für *alle *"non-tidal-waters", sondern nur für diejenigen Gewässer, die nicht klassifiziert sind. Das ist im Süden eher unproblematisch, im der Region 6 kann das für nen "non-guided-alien" schon zum Problem werden. Da kosten dann die meisten Flüsse pro Tag noch 20 oder 40 $ extra. An manchen darf man als alien aber gar nicht fischen, an anderen nur Mo-Do.
Die Einheimischen zahlen nur 15,- $ i*m Jahr *um alle "alle classified waters" befischen zu dürfen.

Aber abgesehen von den Lizenzen sind halt auch die Guidingpreise im Vergleich zu Restkanada schon ziemlich überteuert. Ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis immer in richtiger Relation steht. Besonders bei den Guides, deren "Leistung" darin besteht,  ihre Gäste  auf einer Kiesbank zu parken.

Aber solange die Preise bezahlt werden, geht es eben.

Die Guidinglizenzen sind ja beschränkt und die Nachfrage nach Lachs, Steelhead und Weißer Stör lässt sich anderswo nicht in dieser Kombination befriedigen.

Wer also genügend Geld übrig hat und sich nicht übervorteilt fühlt, kann da ruhig hinfahren.


----------



## fishhawk (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Frazer River auf Stör - wann? wo? wie?*

Sorry,

war ich wohl zu voreilig.

Hast recht, eight day licence gibt es und kostet für aliens auch 50,- $ . 

Entschuldigung fürs Klug*******n.


----------



## cohosalmon (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Frazer River auf Stör - wann? wo? wie?*

Ich glaube diese Einheimischen-Sonderregeln bzw Touristenregeln sind in einigen Gewaessern rueckgaengig gemacht worden. Zumindest in der Skeena Region habe ich da von einigen deutschen Bekannten in den letzten 2 Jahren nichts mehr davon gehoert. Wenn es da vielleicht noch 2-3 Gebiete gibt, die Touristen so diskriminieren, dann sollte man eben einen Bogen darum machen - die lokale Chamber of Commerce wird dann den Regelmachern ordentlich Dampf machen wenn keiner mehr kommt.

Jetboote die fuer einen Fluss wie den Fraser tauglich sind, sind sehr teuer in der Anschaffung und fressen viel Sprit. Die Anbieter mit $1000 fahren meist viele Kilometer zu abgelegenen Stellen, manchmal durch die Hells Gate Stromschnellen. Da bekommt man dann im Preis nicht nur angeln in totaler Abgeschiedenheit sondern auch noch eine tolle Flusstour geboten. Es gibt auch Stoertouren fuer um die $500-600 pro Boot aber die fahren dann sicher nicht weit und man ist dann mit 5 Leuten in einem kleineren Boot zusammengepfercht den ganzen Tag lang. Wer so einen Stoerurlaub mal 1 oder 2 mal im Leben machen moechte, sollte da nicht an ein paar Dollars sparen und sich die besten und vielverspechendsten Outfits raussuchen. Die besten Guides finden meist die meisten und groessten Fische - Jahr fuer Jahr - und sind oft auch klasse Typen und bieten auch gutes Geraet an, haben alle Rettungsausbildungen gemacht und versichern sich und ihre Gaeste angemessen. Daher sind sie oft etwas teurer und koennen sich das leisten und sind trotzdem meist ausgebucht. Aus meiner Erfahrung lohnt sich der Aufpreis fuer ein Topoutfit. Ich habe schon von miesen Flops mit Billiganbietern gehoert und moechte das keinem Tourist angetan sehen, der sich auf so eine lange Reise gemacht hat um sich seinen Traum vom Monsterstoer oder Lachs zu erfuellen. Billig ist eine Reise von D nach BC allemal nicht.


----------



## fishhawk (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Frazer River auf Stör - wann? wo? wie?*

Hallo,



> sollte da nicht an ein paar Dollars sparen und sich die besten und vielverspechendsten Outfits raussuchen



Stimme ich zu, wobei ich mich bei da aber auch auf Empfehlungen/Bewertungen, als allein auf den Preis verlassen würde. 



> Zumindest in der Skeena Region habe ich da von einigen deutschen Bekannten in den letzten 2 Jahren nichts mehr davon gehoert



Also in aktuellen Regulations für die Region 6 sind die "canadian only" Flüsse unverändert enthalten.  In der Gegend um Smithers z.B. gilt das praktisch für jedes Fließwasser.



> 1.000 $ für nen Tagestripp auf Stör sind schon grenzwertig,



Erscheint mir zwar auch so, aber am Skeena werden mittlerweile für nen *Tagestrip zum Fliegenfischen 1400,- $* für zwei Personen aufgerufen. Nicht mit Helikopter, sondern ganz normal mit Jetboot. Ist dann allerdings inklusive Lunch|bla:

Deshalb bin ich nach wie vor der Meinung, dass B.C. ein ziemlich teueres Pflaster ist, auch was Preis/Leistung angeht. 

Aber es steht natürlich jedem frei, sein Geld dort auszugeben, wo er will.



> Jetboote die fuer einen Fluss wie den Fraser tauglich sind, sind sehr teuer in der Anschaffung und fressen viel Sprit



Müsste man halt mal mit nem Offshore-Boot zum Marlinangeln vergleichen.

Wenn man aber private Kontakte hat, könnte man sich auch in B.C. schon ne Stange Geld sparen. Natur und Fische sind schon klasse.


----------



## yukonjack (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Frazer River auf Stör - wann? wo? wie?*



cohosalmon schrieb:


> Ich glaube diese Einheimischen-Sonderregeln bzw Touristenregeln sind in einigen Gewaessern rueckgaengig gemacht worden. Zumindest in der Skeena Region habe ich da von einigen deutschen Bekannten in den letzten 2 Jahren nichts mehr davon gehoert. Wenn es da vielleicht noch 2-3 Gebiete gibt, die Touristen so diskriminieren, dann sollte man eben einen Bogen darum machen - die lokale Chamber of Commerce wird dann den Regelmachern ordentlich Dampf machen wenn keiner mehr kommt.
> 
> Jetboote die fuer einen Fluss wie den Fraser tauglich sind, sind sehr teuer in der Anschaffung und fressen viel Sprit.  manchmal durch die Hells Gate Stromschnellen.



Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen aber ist wohl vom Wasserstand und der Jahreszeit abhängig.


----------



## fishhawk (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Frazer River auf Stör - wann? wo? wie?*

Hallo,



> Die Anbieter mit $1000 fahren meist viele Kilometer zu abgelegenen Stellen, manchmal *durch die Hells Gate Stromschnellen*.



Da Sprit in Kanada ja nicht so teuer ist, werdens dann wohl die Versicherungsprämien sein.

Zum Glück fängt man Störe nicht mit der Fliege, sonst würden die Preise wohl noch weiter abheben.

Aber auch die 1400,- $ für nen Tagestrip zum Fliegenfischen am Skeena scheinen ja anstandslos bezahlt zu werden.
Ebenso wie Tagespreise von 1000,- $ aufwärts pro Person auf den diversen Fliegenfischerlodges.

Dagegen erscheinen die Preise für Störangeln dann wieder relativ moderat. Besonders wenn man bedenkt, dass man beim Fliegenfsichen ohne Guide deutlich einfacher zurechtkommt, als beim Störangeln.

Gezahlt wird halt, ob es angemessen ist, muss jeder selber beurteilen. Wird ja keiner gezwungen nach B.C. zu fahren.



> die Touristen so diskriminieren, dann sollte man eben einen Bogen darum machen



Nachdem ich seit den 80ern immer wieder in B.C. war, hab ich nach Einführung der "canadian only" Regelungen die Konsequenzen gezogen und fahre seitdem nicht mehr nach B.C. .
Hab ich der Tourismus-Behörde auch per E.Mail mitgeteilt.

In anderen Regionen Kanadas finde ich für mich persönlich ein deutlich besseres Preis/Leistungsverhältnis vor. Allerdings keine Steelheads und weißen Störe.


----------



## DUSpinner (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Frazer River auf Stör - wann? wo? wie?*

Fishhawk, Deine verständliche Verärgerung über die unterschiedlichen Preise für Lizenzen in B.C. helfen den Themenersteller nicht weiter...


----------



## MarkusZ (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Frazer River auf Stör - wann? wo? wie?*

B.C. ist zwar ein teueres Pflaster, aber da ja sein Kumpel in Vancouver wohnt, lässt sich bestimmt der eine oder andere $ sparen.

Ich an seiner Stelle würde so ca. September fahren, da sollte neben den Stören auch ganz gut Lachs unterwegs sein.

Mit drei Wochen Störangeln dürften die meisten Angler finanziell und körperlich überfordert sein, deshalb sollten schon andere Alternativen zum Angeln genutzt wurden.

Zum Lachsangeln braucht man auch nicht unbedingt nen Guide mit Boot. Auto hat er ja, muss er  nur noch die richtigen Infos beschaffen, wo gerade was geht. Das ist bei Wanderfischen extrem wichtig.

Auch was die Störguides angeht, sollte man im Vorfeld möglichist viele Infos einholen, was man für sein Geld als Gegenleistung erwarten kann. Da könnte der Kumpel ggf. auch helfen.

Wer DIY unterwegs ist, sollte vor dem Angeln auch sorgfältig die Freshwater Fishing Regulations studieren. Das sind an provinzweiten Regeln und dann gewässerspezifisch für Vancouver Island und Lower Mainland so ca. 40 DIN A Seiten. Und auch drauf achten, ob "in-season-changes" verhängt wurden. Wenn die Aufstiegszahlen nicht stimmen, werden auch schnell mal bestimmte Fischarten oder Gewässer und Fangmethoden gesperrt. Also im Internet lesen  oder Lokalnachrichten hören, kann da nicht schaden,

Die Kontrolldichte in B.C. ist m.E. auch dichter als an den meisten Gewässern in D. Da sollte man nichts verkehrt machen.


----------

